# Welly Tenrec milky eye



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

My little tenrec had his first milky eye a few days ago so had to take a quick pic

















this was about half an hour before


----------



## Kenzy (May 10, 2011)

What's a milky eye?


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

its what the male tenrecs do when there is a female around....or they wish there was in poor old wellys case


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I love him. Such a cutie. 

Awwwe - poor Welly! Wow! They are so interesting!!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Gah, he is so cute! I love his ears!  

Is caring for a tenrec similar to caring for a hedgie?


----------



## Kenzy (May 10, 2011)

Thanks for clearing that up 
He is quite adorable... I am wondering what that big dead thing by his foot is in the first pic?


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

yeah it is pretty similar, tenrecs like to climb so need a bit of wod etc to climb on. they need more live food as well as they wont really eat the biscuits. also its ok to cool them for winter


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Wow that is bizarre O_O

Tenrecs are such fascinating creatures~


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

Kenzy said:


> Thanks for clearing that up
> He is quite adorable... I am wondering what that big dead thing by his foot is in the first pic?


i bought a dried insect mix to see if he liked any of them i think its a cricket.
http://www.ratrations.com/mixed-insects-p-412.html


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

pammie said:


> yeah it is pretty similar, tenrecs like to climb so need a bit of wod etc to climb on. they need more live food as well as they wont really eat the biscuits. also its ok to cool them for winter


Hmm. Interesting. Do you have a tenrec forum that you frequent? I am extremely interested in them. 



Kenzy said:


> Thanks for clearing that up
> He is quite adorable... I am wondering what that big dead thing by his foot is in the first pic?


I didn't even notice that until you asked, but whatever it is... it looks ewie. :lol:


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

no i go on pygmy hogs uk there are a few owners on there but there are not too many about yet. a friend of mine just had a little litter of 3 though which is fab


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I seen one on Facebook listed at $700 :shock:


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

He really is a gorgeous hog! I love his colors & his little paw


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

LarryT said:


> I seen one on Facebook listed at $700 :shock:


 Wow, I was wondering how much they cost. I should have figured they were expensive just shocked is all because I didn't imagine that much :lol: Maybe one day then :lol:


----------

